# Potato Chips and Guardianship



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Sooooooo...... Hedgehogs are like potato chips, you just can't have one. Since bringing Pippin home in December my housemates have been enamored and enthralled with her. I've been bribed and black mailed for Pippin snuggle time, fights have broke out for bath time, and who might cook her some eggs as a treat. Needless to say, this house can no longer be a one hog house.

One of my housemates has a birthday coming up. We all are suckers for the 'less desireables' and 'sad stories'. For whatever reason Huckstar Hedgehogs has an Albino girl that has been repeatedly passed up.... Until today. We are "chipping" as they say. I put in the application, was approved and have sent in the deposit. This "birthday present" is not a surprise. It was discussed before we decided to bring another hog into our home. So, while she won't be MY second hedgehog specifically, sometime in the next few weeks I'll be welcoming home a new girl. Currently her name is Bing, but I expect that her name will change shortly after arriving home.

Without further adieu, here's a glimpse at my housemates upcoming arrival: Bing!
(photo courtesy of Huckstar Hedgehogs)









Just for Fun, one of The Pippin Monster: Queen of the Ohio Hedgehog Demolition Derby


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww! What a cute little girl! How could anyone pass that up that baby??  I'm glad she'll be in a loving home with a friend to play with!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

HuckStar is great, and they have such sweet babies!  Both Pippin and "Bing" are beautiful! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

She is soooooooooo cute!!!! I love albinos so much, and she is just the cutest little thing. Crazy that no one wanted her, but now you get her! Can't wait for more baby photos when she gets home! Congrats


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

aw she is so sweet! Congrats on Bing!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

We are excited to be adding Bing to our home. Her expected "ready date" is 3/27. Since Bing is 4 hours away we won't have the benefit of meeting her prior to her arrival. I am a bit nervous about the prospect, but whether she's a cuddler or a huffer makes no difference to us as long as she is healthy. Happy is my job. While I am nervous, my mind is mostly at ease due in part to Huckstars wonderful reputation and Katis228 and her Mal. We haven't set our pick up date yet, but it will be a day trip... 8 hours total drive time, there and back. If anyone has some suggestions for making the trip home as stress free as possible, they would be greatly appreciated. We are picking up her new carrier this weekend. Pippin has one of her own as well, but will be staying home for this trip for quarantine purposes.

Since she's so far away I'll be getting photo updates as they are available. In the meantime, I am preparing for her arrival. With a huge Thank you to Moxieberry at Volcano View Hedgehogs in putting together Bing's new digs. Bing isn't even here yet and is already being spoiled. When her accessories arrive I'll share pictures. Pippin's accessories should be here late this week or early next week so you can see her new digs. Between the two girls I think we'll have a dozen or so sleeping bags and at least half a dozen carry bags, and about 10 liners. Not to mention the oodles of toys on the form of PVC piping, hot wheels cars, balls, and tubes. Maybe with the two girls the snuggle disputes will finally end. LOL Who am I kidding?

There will be tons of pictures for our scrapbook that I'll share along the way. I am hoping after the quarantine period is over I can introduce the sisters and maybe snap a few pictures. Hopefully we can decide on a new name soon, sonogram if I'm singing the Bing song around the house, much like I sing Pippins song.. Now I sing one then the other.. glad no one hears it, even the karaoke machines cringe. Haha


----------



## 4BlindMice (Feb 24, 2013)

Awee! She is ADORABLE!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh she is so cute! I love that y'all fight over pippin! That's awesome! Can't wait for more updates and pictures!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh she is so cute! I love that y'all fight over pippin! That's awesome! Can't wait for more updates and pictures!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

"Bing" is ready for Saint Patrick's Day. Now fully weaned onto kibble and growing like a weed, my housemates and I wait for April 7th to arrive so we may pick up our special Albino Girl.










Now that Pippin has new digs, the blackmailing for time has increased, and Pippin's local fans are scheduling more dates. Who doesn't look cool with any of these? (Thanks Moxie)










"Bing's" personal collection should be arriving in two weeks. Nope, no spoiled hedgies here at all!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

LOVE this!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't have any new pictures...... yet. Bing's new digs were shipped out today. They are expected to arrive Monday, six days before she comes home. The next 12 days are only going to serve to build our excitement. After her kit arrives, it will increase the anticipation. We'll be leaving at 9 in the morning for our 2 o'clock appointment...... Then it's a 4 1/2 hour drive back home. If anyone has some suggestions for making the trip home as stress free as possible, they would be greatly appreciated.
I got to see a sneak preview of the theme for her starter kit, but I can't post them yet. My housemates and I share a computer, and Bing and her accessories are supposed to be a birthday present, so I can't ruin the surprise. What I have seen is amazing!


----------

